# Uneven udder



## goatmomof3 (Jun 21, 2018)

Im new to goats and bought a 2 year old doe 3 days ago. She just freshened for the 2nd time a week ago. Apparently since the day the kids were born her udder was bagged up on the one side and significantly smaller on the other. I was told to keep milking it and it would even out. Im having 2 issues though. The side that is large never fully compresses down. The 3/4 of cup from the large side comes out easily, but then you have to keep bumping and massaging to get more. If you walk away and come back you can get more. Maybe not letting milk down? The 2nd issue is the uneven production, the small side made maybe 1/8 of a cup. 

Ive been milking 2-3 times a day depending on work schedule. Ive tried different essential oils. I was told the doe did not get milked her first freshening and she is quite irritated by being milked. Wont relax to even eat on the stand.


----------

